# John Deere L100 Lawn Tractor Engine problem



## ctanner (Aug 20, 2009)

I am new to the forum...I have recently been having issues with my John Deere riding mower in that the engine won't stay cranked. It is a 20 hp Briggs and Stratton V-Twin motor. 

The mower is approx. three years old, and I've never had any problems with it before. 

I have replaced the air filter, fuel filter, spark plugs, and oil and filter (all needed to be done anyhow). 

The engine turns over as if to crank, and sometimes will crank and run for maybe 20 seconds, with the choke closed. When the choke is opened up it shuts down. 

Any ideas on what to check next?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Sounds like it's not getting gas, most likely either dirt or water in the carburetor, other causes could be the fuel pump (if it has one).
I would probably start by cleaning the carb out by draining it, dismantling it and thoroughly cleaning it with a carburetor cleaner or solvent, blow it out with low pressure compressed air, then inspect all parts for wear or damage and reassemble.


----------

